
In the future, all computers will be tablets (2013) - Ralfp
https://meta.discourse.org/t/in-the-future-all-computers-will-be-tablets/6140
======
skate22
If i can still put 2x the power in a desktop for half the cost, i dont see
myself moving to a tablet.

